# large Karrimor pannier [SOLD]



## dellzeqq (18 Mar 2011)

left hand side, green with a yellow reflective band on the back. This is twenty five years old, but has spent the last twenty in a loft. I'd forgotten I had it. (TBH I'd forgotten I had the loft). It's near-as-dammit waterproof, although I'd put clothes in a plastic bag if I was going on a long tour. It clips on to the top bar of a rack, and has an elasticated clip at the bottom to stop it rotating upwards.

a fiver paypaled to his Adminship will suffice. I'll stand the UK postage.


----------



## upsidedown (18 Mar 2011)

DZ i would be very happy to take this off your hands please, my similarly aged single pannier is now beyond repair after three years of daily use.

paul


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Mar 2011)

upsidedown said:


> DZ i would be very happy to take this off your hands please, my similarly aged single pannier is now beyond repair after three years of daily use.
> 
> paul


pm me an address and I'll send it off next week. Admin will give you the paypal details 

I don't know how to mark the topic as sold, so if a passing Mod sees this, perhaps he or she will do the honours....


----------



## upsidedown (18 Mar 2011)

Very kind, thank you. PM on it's way.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Mar 2011)

and received.


----------

